
How Germany re-introduced border controls (FIA) - thierryzoller
https://blog.zoller.lu/2020/07/introducing-border-controls-in-schengen.html
======
frnkng
Thanks for sharing the information. I find it saddening that there is no broad
discussion on the measures taken and their effectiveness. This would be rather
important as many different groups of people suffered disproportionally during
the lockdown. (Everywhere)

While I’m sure that this void of dicsussions will be filled by researchers,
I’m not sure that the derived knowledge will arrive at the decision makers.

~~~
tastroder
How is there no broad discussion? There's dozens of papers on the topic, both
scientific and of the pseudoscientific "lockdown is worse than COVID, which is
just a flu. here's a linear regression model"/"let's look at data that wasn't
available to policy makers at the time" variety, and German media doesn't go a
week without discussing the political or societal impact of one measure or
another for a few months now.

~~~
frnkng
I would not rate the current news reporting as broad discussion. The discourse
in the media is biased and not helpful with regard to the future.

It’s 80% parents complaining, bashing of food production plants, cooks going
crazy and driving to the right edge of the spectrum. Reports of teens and
young adults bashing glass on the week ends. All these reports burry the
helpful discussions.

With regard to the scientific progress I have nothing to say as I’m not up to
date. However producing high quality research takes some round trips to settle
to an stable state. Nothing wrong with that process but the gained knowledge
must be distributed back to the people. Currently this does not happen. Or: it
happens and nobody is listening.

------
thierryzoller
FIA Access to documents showing on what basis Germany reintroduced
bordercontrol during the period of March 2020.

